# Hurricane Ike



## David Pence (Sep 13, 2008)

Mike Benza (Beorn) will be in the midst of Hurricane Ike tonight and tomorrow, so let's all pray that he and everyone else there will be safe.


----------



## Alcuin (Sep 13, 2008)

He’s not in Galveston or Port Arthur, is he?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 13, 2008)

He's at Rice University (Houston), which I guess is near enough.


----------



## Thorin (Sep 13, 2008)

Mike B will prevail!

I'll remember him and everyone else in our prayers.


----------



## Kementari (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh No! Good luck Mikey!


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 13, 2008)

That sucks. Poor Mike. I expect that I'll be seeing the remains of Hurricane Ike in another few days...Glad I'm not closer to the sea than I already am!


----------



## Ingwë (Sep 14, 2008)

I really hope Mike is ok. I've just watched some videos on CNN about the hurricane.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 15, 2008)

Any word from Mike? Saw a newspaper this morning about Ike...it looks really bad.


----------



## Beorn (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey guys,

Rice University fared the storm very well. We normally generate 25% of our own power, so when power in the city went out we switched that to the residences. We also pump most or all of our water from freshwater well, so we've got better water than the rest of the city (though the pump did go out during the storm -- we were only on city water for about a day). We've had continuous electric, water, cable, and internet.

The rest of the greater Houston area is in pretty bad shape. Last I checked there were well over 4 million without power. There are 2 million without power in the city limits. My mom and step dad, 75 miles north of Houston, have been without power for 3 days, but they have a generator and their own well.

Right now, the biggest problems are water quality and downed trees. Pretty much every tree less than 15 years old on campus was blown down. A lot were young enough that students could walk up to them and right them by hand.

My girlfriend's house (a few miles away) has been without power for three days too. Power is being restored quicker than originally thought, so some estimates expect most restoration to be complete within 1 week.

I'm doing fine here. The only injuries I've suffered are a few scratches from clearing trees and branches. I've an intense course load (computer security, mobile applications, elections systems, compilers, and psycho-linguistics), so I've been pretty reclusive.

- Mike


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 16, 2008)

Good to hear from you Mike. I am glad that you are ok and I hope that everything is sorted out quickly.


----------



## Alcuin (Sep 16, 2008)

Beorn said:


> I've an intense course load (computer security, mobile applications, elections systems, compilers, and psycho-linguistics), so I've been pretty reclusive.


Good, good! You’ve been spared the worst of the storm, and you’re keeping out of trouble.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 16, 2008)

Good to hear from you, Mike...(haha I missed the "M" on my key board and typed "Ike" - if that isn't ironic! )

Been watching the papers but havn't been able to get any statistics like you provided. Thanks, and good luck rebuilding.


Fir-


PS...Put antibiotics on those cuts! They can get infected easier than you'd imagine, especially with everything that's floating around out there right now. I expect there were some sewer backups.


----------



## Persephone (Sep 16, 2008)

YAY! Mike is alright! Whew! I saw videos on CNN and wondered how you've been, so it's good to know you and your loved ones are fine.


----------

